# Photoshop CS3 Beta zum Download



## Alexander Groß (15. Dezember 2006)

Registrierte User bekommen über diesen Link: https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=labs_photoshop

Einblick in die neue Beta von CS3

Weitere Infos: http://www.photoshop-weblog.de/

Ein paar Videos zu den neuen Funktionen:

http://www.russellbrown.com/tips_tech.html



Alex


----------



## ecology (15. Dezember 2006)

Hi!

Naja ist leider nur eine 2 Tage Betaversion,  ich finde eine Woche wäre da besser gewesen um die neuen Funktionen gründlich zu testen.

Außerdem brauch man eine andere Version von Photoshop um die Demo zu installieren...


----------



## Iceripper (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

also wenn die PS3 Demo nur 2 Tage zum Testen zur Verfügung steht, is das ja doch relativ wenig um sich mit den neuen Funktionen bekannt zu machen.

Hat sich den ein User schon mal die Demo angeschaut und kann ein kleines Review schreiben?

Ich bin jedenfalls mit der Version 8 (CS) sehr zufrieden, aber wenn es denn schöne Innovationen gibt, wäre ich von einem Wechsel nicht abgeneigt.

Mfg Andy


----------



## elecfuture (16. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin gerade dabei die Setup zu ziehen.
Ich überleg grad, ob es sich wirklich lohnt für zwei tage.

Wie sieht es mit den neuen Filtern aus?
Mit CS 2 war es ja so: Du konntest die neuen CS2 Filter auch mit CS1 nutzen. Geht das auch mit den neuemn CS3 Filtern im CS2?


----------



## BSE Royal (18. Dezember 2006)

Iceripper hat gesagt.:


> Hat sich den ein User schon mal die Demo angeschaut und kann ein kleines Review schreiben?



Viel Zeit hatte ich noch nicht neben der Arbeit, aber hier gibt es einen ersten flüchtigen Einblick in meine Sichtweise von CS3/Bridge/Camera RAW.

Ich werde die Tage alles nochmals genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

Gruß, der BSE


----------



## elecfuture (18. Dezember 2006)

Gut, dein bericht ist in Ordnung. Die Screen sind etwas Fragwürdig.
Ich lads mir grad runter. Der Down ist mit 400KB sehr schnell zur Zeit.

EDIT:
Ich denke, das "back to basics" Logo ist kein Logo. 

Das richtige logo mit der bekannten Feder wird im ersten Release erscheinen. Darüber machen sich denke ich mal schon leute gedanken.


----------



## BSE Royal (18. Dezember 2006)

elecfuture hat gesagt.:


> Gut, dein bericht ist in Ordnung. Die Screen sind etwas Fragwürdig.



Danke für die Gnade es so stehen lassen zu dürfen, selbst die "fragwürdigen" Screens".


----------



## elecfuture (18. Dezember 2006)

BSE Royal hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die Gnade es so stehen lassen zu dürfen, selbst die "fragwürdigen" Screens".



 Hättest die Screens ruhig bissl zusammenstauchen können. Du hast sehr viel platz und mehr von den Filtern etc. hätte ich mir gewünscht. Aber mach dir nix draus.


----------



## BSE Royal (18. Dezember 2006)

Ist es denn in der Tat spannend ein aufgeklapptes Filtermenü zu sehen?
Das kannst Du auch bei Deiner aktuellen Photoshop version tun. Im Bereich Filter hat sich nicht viel getan (warum auch...).

Ich habe einfach neben der Arbeit schnell einige Shots von Auffälligkeiten gemacht und wie auch in meinem Beitrag geschrieben, wird es die Tage noch Etwas ausführlicheres geben.
Aber natürlich darfst Du dich gerne einen Nachmittag an den PC setzen und alle Screenshots und Neuerungen sauber als Compositings zusammenbauen und uns hier bereitstellen.


----------



## Iceripper (18. Dezember 2006)

BSE Royal hat gesagt.:


> Viel Zeit hatte ich noch nicht neben der Arbeit, aber hier gibt es einen ersten flüchtigen Einblick in meine Sichtweise von CS3/Bridge/Camera RAW.
> 
> Ich werde die Tage alles nochmals genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.
> 
> Gruß, der BSE



Vielen Dank.
Werde ich mir dann mal in Ruhe anschauen.
Habe neulich einen Video-Podcast über die CS3 gesehen.
Also Sachen wie die Smartfilter sehen da schon ganz nett aus.
Auch die Voransicht für Freigestellte Bilder (auf schwarzem oder weißem Background) finde ich sehr nützlich.

Wie sich das "neue" Look & Feel so rüber kommt, muss ich erst selbst testen um mir ein Urteil drüber zu erlauben.
Aber man kann ja wieder zur "orginalen" GUI wechseln.

Mfg Andy


----------



## TeQs (27. März 2007)

> Hi!
> 
> Naja ist leider nur eine 2 Tage Betaversion, ich finde eine Woche wäre da besser gewesen um die neuen Funktionen gründlich zu testen.


Hier das Erste was mir wirklich auf den ersten Blick sofort aufgefallen ist: "I want to try 30 Days". Sprich: das mit den 2 Tagen antesten hat sich geändert (hab es mir von labs.adobe.com herunter geladen).
Ich teste nun seid 3 Stunden und bin verblüfft, das sich für die Upgradekosten (199$) doch das eine oder andere geändert hat. Vieles ist meiner Meinung nach leichter geworden, vor allem viel Übersichtlicher.
Das beste finde ich jedoch bis jetzt, das man Filter ohne große Veränkungen schnell wieder weg kriegt, quasi als Masken dargestellt werden.

Ob sich jedoch 200$ lohnen, muss ich noch genauer nachprüfen.


PS: Da ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum. Herzliches Hallo von meiner Seite aus


----------

